# External Hard Drive Issue



## 5omnambulist (Nov 17, 2010)

So, my computer is running a little slow and I want to reformat and reinstall windows 7 to try and clear the cobwebs. Here is the issue I'm having:

I bought a *1TB USB 3.0 external hard drive* so I could move everything over and at first I wasn't really having any issues, this was back when I was living with a friend who had a *server* and we had a user account set up and everything, we moved some large files *10.9 GB* and small ones with no issues and these files are accessed easily. I haven't removed the user account that ran through the server just yet and I still log on to it rather than the default account. I moved several other files over since, large ones, and medium sized ones.

Some of the files around *600-900 MB* refuse to load and give the following error:
Server execution failed
I did some reading and the only info I found said it might be related to the user account privileges so I logged on to the default account and this did not solve the issue. I'm not incredibly concerned about this problem as I don't need the files, the primary issue is that some larger files I tried to move refused to complete their copy/paste. I've got *7.9 GB*_ single files_ pieces that DID move and DO load, and *900 - 600 MB *_folders_ that error'ed in the middle of transfer again and again as well as a large folder (my 7+ GB Starcraft 2 install folder) that also refused to complete a transfer and basically shut my entire computer down to a halt (had to manually force restart). Upon trying to delete the partial transfers I receive this error:
The destination you have specified does not exist. It might be an offline network location or an empty CD/DVD drive. Check the location and try again.
Usually after this error I cannot move any more files onto the drive without receiving the same error and have to restart to continue moving files.

I need to move these files before I format and I can't figure out whats going on. I thought maybe it was the 3.0 conflicting with the 2.0 port but as far as I've read 3.0 is completely backwards compatible. Please help! The following is a list of pertinent information about my laptop and the enclosure;

Laptop: Gateway FX P-7805U
OS: Win 7 (64 Bit)
Proc: Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 @ 2.26GHZ
RAM: 4GB

Hard Drive: SIIG 1TB AS2105
Connection: *Blue USB (3.0?) cord into USB 2.0 port*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what this drive connected to the server originally?

what format is the external drive? Fat32 or NTFS?


----------



## 5omnambulist (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to mention its NTFS. I'm aware FAT32 won't move larger than 4GB files, this is NTFS. This drive was connected to the server before it was connected to this laptop, only once to move server files on to it before we moved out, and like I said, I was able to move SOME huge files from my laptop with no issue, little files have zero issues. Moving files from the server was not an issue at all, I believe the server was usuing windows XP or 2000.

It seems like folders are the primary culprit in the large file transfers since the few large folders that DID move were comprised of very few actual files. Whereas folders like the Starcraft 2 Install folder comprised of a few large files and folders full of files.

I'm getting a NEW error when trying to access some folders on the external after I've gotten the write/delete error, this only occurs when opening some folders not all of them:
The device is not ready
Other folders open fine.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest formatting the drive in your present system and they attempt your large copies again.


----------



## 5omnambulist (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, that's definitely where I'd go as a last resort, but I'm trying to avoid that as I've already shoveled 60 GBs of stuff on to the drive that doesn't exist anywhere else. On top of the fact that the drive is still working perfect for files under a GB which makes me really think there has to be some sort of fix.


----------



## 5omnambulist (Nov 17, 2010)

Every file that does transfer is also pausing briefly at the very end of finalizing the paste longer than would be considered normal.


----------

